# Camping heads up at Escalante



## boofyak (May 30, 2005)

Canyon policy? Did RangerRick give you any beta on what this may be?


----------



## paddlehead21 (Nov 4, 2004)

The wood sign that cover all rules and regulations come shortly after the open range area, its maybe a ½ mile before the takeout.


----------



## kcon (Apr 2, 2010)

On the way out yesterday R. Rick was taking a picture of the sign with all the rules on it. Building his case, I don't think you can fight this one. I promptly flipped him off. If anyone wants the "rules" they are on a big brown sign about 2/3 of the way into the canyon on the left just after a cattle grate.


----------



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

kcon said:


> I promptly flipped him off.


That helps.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

FYI-

For those of you not inclined to stop and read the whole sign, the ranger (who is clearly not a big fan of kayakers) explained that all of the legal camping is on the south side of the road in places with the brown BLM markers. Apparently, everything to the north side of the road is off limits. You can camp at the takeout, but you are not supposed to have any wood fires, just charcoal. The law has come to Escalante, so plan your camping and extracurricular activities accordingly.


----------



## chiefton (Aug 3, 2006)

Is there any way to blame demshitz for this.


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

*brilliant*

Soooooo glad someone flipped off the ranger: brilliant. It'll make him even happier to see the rest of us when we show up to camp. Way to go, bro. At least you got your run in.


----------



## Fish Finder (Apr 8, 2008)

That sign is not big. One would have to stop and walk up to it to read it.


----------



## MacDaddy (Feb 6, 2009)

We all know what Dinks the Ranger Ricks of the world can be, but if we are going to continue to do what we love we have to put up with them.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

kcon said:


> On the way out yesterday R. Rick was taking a picture of the sign with all the rules on it. Building his case, I don't think you can fight this one. I promptly flipped him off. If anyone wants the "rules" they are on a big brown sign about 2/3 of the way into the canyon on the left just after a cattle grate.


Nice... 

Now can someone tell me how boaters from the front range ("rangers") seem to get a bad rep all over the state ??? 

I have ran into Ranger Rick many times over the past 15 years and have had more than a handfull of discussions with him. Ranger Rick has always been a reasonable ranger and person when I was around.. IMO he is a very stand up guy/ranger and just doing his job.. 

Might be different if you start off by "flippin him the bird" or act like a arrogant front "ranger" who the rules obviously dont apply to.. So maybe next time you stick to flippin the bird down at the golden park instead of makin all kayakers look like jackasses.. Or dont and keep up that rep of the 303 bro.....


----------



## troutslayer (Sep 14, 2009)

I wouldn't blame all that on the front rangers. Us mountain folk arn't always the nicest people to get along with. Had just as many run ins with the 970 crew as the 303 crew. mutual respect just don't be a dick and enjoy the boating thats what were all there for. Ranger rick's gotta do his job, maybe suggest putting up a bigger sign or marking camping rather than flippin him the bird? just use your head next time.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep, can't blame only the front rangers. I (a front ranger) camped on the wrong side of the road last year. The non front rangers who camped next to us swiped firewood from my campsite to make their bonfire bigger. The guy who did it was super fucked up and he was nice enough when I asked him about it so no big deal.

In the early morning a non front ranger came into camp, pulled out a flare gun and fired off a round with an explosive charge on it that exploded a few hundred feet in the air and sounded like a cannon shot.

A lot of kayakers are guilty of having a negative impact in that canyon. The partying and big fires are most of the problem, if you ask me. I'm guilty and a lot of the groups I see around there are guilty. The groups are from all over the region... every class V kayaker around is there when it is going off and they party hard at night.


----------



## West Slope Or Die (Jan 27, 2010)

I blame the Front Rangers 
they are the only trouble makers driving all the way across the state so rude


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Localism, arrogance and anti-authority counter-culture....

Kayaking - the new Skateboarding.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

El Flaco said:


> Localism, arrogance and anti-authority counter-culture....
> 
> Kayaking - the new Skateboarding.


...and sandbagging. haha. Well put.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok.. 

You all know I just love the front range and I may have been a bit heavy handed lumping all front "rangers" into the same pot.. 

Really I could give a shit if this guy was from Junction, Aspen, denver, or Mexico. Flat out flippin the bird to Rick is chicken shit and I would call who ever out again for it. If he was in my truck and pulled that move I would have thrown his ass out and let him walk back to the "range".. IMO disrespectin the ranger or landowners is not even in the same class as fireworks, drinkin til you puke, guns, or explosives but that is just me.

Not sure how many of you are aware of a small bill that is soon to be killed by the water congress. If we boaters can come up with 2 or so million we may have the chance to vote so that we can run the rivers we have for years. From what I hear this will not be a slam dunk vote more likely a drug out process where the hill boys will spend 4 times what we can and will do whatever it takes to make us look like well dumb asses who have no respect.

So IMO we as boaters need to make sure that not only is your crew not doing this crap but that we keep a eye on all our peers. If you cant read between the lines this year we as boaters need to be on our best behavior caus YOU could be the difference on how folks on the fence will vote......


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

On a different note: which section of the Escalante are we talking about? Where is the OK camping, where is not? Understanding the rules, and getting everyone, front range or not, to understand the rules will make it easier for everyone not to get to the point of needing the flip off the rangers. . .SO. . .where we talkin' about?


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Escalante Creek in CO, bro. Google before you post maybe, or even check the guidebook.

Btw, well-stated, Rdnek


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

ACC- Google before I post? What should I have googled to find out what was being referred to- "Escalante?" No need to get all snippy and elitist about me asking a simple question. It's not like I got on here and said, "Could someone please tell me where all the best runs are and how hard they are and how to get there and where you can camp for them?" That would be a question to google for or check a guidebook. God forbid someone have to repeat information on an INFORMATIVE FORUM. 

Can you see how "Camping heads up at Escalante" is a bit vague? Anyway, thanks for the clarification.

By the way, I'm not your bro, bra.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Please refer to my post on the first page bro.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

climbdenali said:


> ACC- Google before I post? What should I have googled to find out what was being referred to- "Escalante?" No need to get all snippy and elitist about me asking a simple question. It's not like I got on here and said, "Could someone please tell me where all the best runs are and how hard they are and how to get there and where you can camp for them?" That would be a question to google for or check a guidebook. God forbid someone have to repeat information on an INFORMATIVE FORUM.
> 
> Can you see how "Camping heads up at Escalante" is a bit vague? Anyway, thanks for the clarification.
> 
> By the way, I'm not your bro, bra.


You're either kidding or you're WAY too oversensitive for a right coaster.


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah the buzz, not for the faint of heart. This made my afternoon as a desk jockey bearable thanks!


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Any flow reports or predictions for this weekend (5/1-2)?


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

climbdenali said:


> ACC- Google before I post? What should I have googled to find out what was being referred to- "Escalante?" No need to get all snippy and elitist about me asking a simple question. It's not like I got on here and said, "Could someone please tell me where all the best runs are and how hard they are and how to get there and where you can camp for them?" That would be a question to google for or check a guidebook. God forbid someone have to repeat information on an INFORMATIVE FORUM.
> 
> Can you see how "Camping heads up at Escalante" is a bit vague? Anyway, thanks for the clarification.
> 
> By the way, I'm not your bro, bra.


No kidding, broheim. That ACC dude is a dick. It's not like it's annoying when people fire up clueless posts without reading the entire thread or employing some basic inference. I wish more bras on the buzz could just chill out a bit. 

This _informative forum_ is a place for people to answer every inane question I can think of...I wish people like ACC would realize that.


----------



## kcon (Apr 2, 2010)

Yewwww, boy lets calm down a bit. It’s like a feeding frenzy in here. I didn’t flip off RR just wanted to add a little zest to my post. I wasn’t happy with him but that kind of shit is just gonna cause problem for everyone. I stopped and spoke with him briefly. I offered to take him kayaking, he didn’t seem too interested. What he did seem interested in was strictly enforcing the rules on that little sign. He told one of our group, when he suggested that a warning would suffice to get the point across, that there was no room for negotiation.
 RDNK your right we do need to watch our step, especially this year with HB 1188 not going as I had hoped and all. I was there in my PFD at the capitol building for the senate committee hearing. We certainly are out gunned when it comes to funding. AND all front rangers suck, shit yah


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

Does anyone seem to remember two certain western slop boys shooting guns, shaking tent, stealing whiskey, and otherwise terrorizing a Front Range tool bag 2 years ago? If you do, you know them and love them.

So the questions is: Do we blame the western slope boys for terroizing the front range tool bag, or do we blame the front range tool bag for making a stink and not handling his shit up front direct to the boys, vs. making a stink on the buzz and other public outlets.

Either way I am certain that incident had something to do with this. 

And for the record, those western slope boys are stand up. They may have gotten a little out of control, but come on, we're kayakers... being unruly is part of the bag.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Jensjustduckie said:


> You're either kidding or you're WAY too oversensitive for a right coaster.


 
Thats cause Potsdam N.Y. is way upstate and way too close to Canadia, he is from the east but not a NYer like us from the city


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

yeah! ACC is a meany!!


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

> I wasn’t happy with him but that kind of shit is just gonna cause problem for everyone. I stopped and spoke with him briefly.


Flipping off rangers is also gonna cause a problem for everyone.



> What he did seem interested in was strictly enforcing the rules on that little sign.


How dare he?


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

"...kayakers... being unruly is part of the bag."

You should have said "under 30 male kayakers". There is something about testosterone...it starts with wedgies; evolves through the flipping people off and picking fights with someone who "looked at you wrong", and finally ends in hair disappearing on your head and growing everywhere else. Don't worry...you'll grow out of it.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

doublet said:


> No kidding, broheim. That ACC dude is a dick. It's not like it's annoying when people fire up clueless posts without reading the entire thread or employing some basic inference. I wish more bras on the buzz could just chill out a bit.
> 
> This _informative forum_ is a place for people to answer every inane question I can think of...I wish people like ACC would realize that.


Dang! All this time I thought it was Brah, broseph.

In all seriousness, not trying to flame this up again. Watch the dials on the sarcasm meter, bromagnon men, broettes, etc.....


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

caseybailey said:


> "...kayakers... being unruly is part of the bag."
> 
> You should have said "under 30 male kayakers". There is something about testosterone...it starts with wedgies; evolves through the flipping people off and picking fights with someone who "looked at you wrong", and finally ends in hair disappearing on your head and growing everywhere else. Don't worry...you'll grow out of it.



I just found this out the other day, it explains my sex drive that was supposed to simmer down now since I was 18, but now I think I am losing hair. Damn you DHT. 

You are all my brobraheims

Except ACC and Doublet those dudes are total dickheads, and their paddling skills leave little to be desired

Cutch to answer your non googled question, It has been snowing here past two days and I-70 is closed. God get on the internet for pete's sake ( I mean lotsa's sake) he keeps bugging me about how come Kyle doesn't talk to me anymore, are we not friends? BOO HOO

Better question, does anyone want to pop my vallecito cherry if it going this weekend? I don't offer that up just any day.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

damn out dicked me even.. ahh in all serious bra you ask a dumbass question, expect to be treated well like a dumbass!


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

For the record- not _from _NY, moved out here against my will. That could be contributing to my general bitchiness lately.

Anyway, I don't think asking for disambiguation on which body of water is in question is a dumbass question. There happen to be more than one river called "Escalante" in the southwest, dumbass.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

disambiguation. . . nicccccceeeeeee!!!!!!



climbdenali said:


> For the record- not _from _NY, moved out here against my will. That could be contributing to my general bitchiness lately.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think asking for disambiguation on which body of water is in question is a dumbass question. There happen to be more than one river called "Escalante" in the southwest, dumbass.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeah brocean, king of the ocean. There is definitely more than one Escalante creek that has awesome camping and is incessantly talked about by creekboaters everywhere in western Colorado during late April and early May. I just wish someone would tell me about the other ones. Couldn't resist. 

Jeez, this topic has brought out all the assholes. Lawsuit happy frontranger and dgo lawyers, a meth-head Montanan, a pedofile teacher, a dirt bag raft company owner, an aspiring "Great American kayaking novel" author, and even a couple ass wiping ICU nurses. Oh, and don't forget sean - what does he do again?
Joe


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Keck,
Speaking of job titles, is it really necessary for you to list all the things that you do in your profile? Its like hey check it out I am a Renaissance man!! Do you see me putting down that I am a connoisseur of fine wines, cheeses, and vagina? Do I put down that I can grow a wicked mustache cause I just can't seem to win the Poudre Gnarrows race? No. Shoot those talent alone put me up there with Leonardo and Michelangelo.
Top off the fact that I beat Tom in the Gore race and he was in a Green boat and I in a Kingpin and ya might as well Saint me.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

climbdenali said:


> For the record- not _from _NY, moved out here against my will. That could be contributing to my general bitchiness lately.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think asking for disambiguation on which body of water is in question is a dumbass question. There happen to be more than one river called "Escalante" in the southwest, dumbass.


 
Well not being from N.Y. would explain the sensitivity, the general bitchiness means that you need a tampon for your mangina, you can find that in aisle 3 - femine hygine products area


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Joe and Kevin, those are two of the funniest posts I have seen in a while, but Joe you should only give advise when people ask how do I bag 10 swims in 1 season, and how to fiddler crab 75 year old vets in the icu. And Kevin only needs to give advise about kiddy porn, and no bridget the midget porn doesnt count; he might also be able to why in on the best places to snag some meth.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

I've researched these sorts of things extensively... I believe there is only ONE Escalante River and only ONE Escalante Creek. And to make it easy, they are in different states and flow different directions (even if they share a drainage). 

Now that we have that taken care of... Keck, you should probably just start listing your location as Texass now and put things like ex-ski patroller, and ex-mank crew member. It's class III slalom for you for the next year.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> he might also be able to why in on the best places to snag some meth.


Psst, Tom, it's "weigh in on the best places to snag some meth." Stay in college, you may need these skills for your future distribution career. Economy sucks, it takes a bachelors just to make it dealing meth these days.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Cutch- I'm pretty sure if you read the thread up to the point where I asked what run was in question, you'll find that the body of water was actually referred to as a "river" by paddlehead in the very first posting, and was never referred to as a "creek" until after I asked about it. 

Keck- I've heard rave reviews of the Escalante RIVER in Utah: spectacular scenery, camping, side hikes, and even great access for canyoneering. Maybe you should check it out sometime- that is, if running a lowly class I-III run wouldn't tarnish your hardcore class V creeker reputation.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Any time I'm feeling low, I just open this up and start smiling again!

Mr. Denali (since you don't seem to like brah), I apologize - we're just messing with ya. You are right about the Escalante river - beautiful place. OK, now big deep breath....awww. Have you actually climbed Denali? That's a huge acheivement.
Joe


----------



## paddlehead21 (Nov 4, 2004)

hahaha 
"Small rivers may also be called by several other names, including stream, creek, brook, rivulet, and rill; there is no general rule that defines what can be called a river."


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Naaaah Joe, I haven't climbed denali- an aspiration from my younger, more masochistic days. These days sitting on a beach in a canyon somewhere with ample beer in my cooler sounds like a way better idea than slogging uphill for two weeks freezing my nuts off eating GU.

That is a good photo. Reminds me of a Big Thompson trip where my buddy did this:









Causing him to have to do this:









I don't think it was even his bootie! Echhhh!


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

climbdenali said:


> ACC- Google before I post? What should I have googled to find out what was being referred to- "Escalante?" No need to get all snippy and elitist about me asking a simple question. It's not like I got on here and said, "Could someone please tell me where all the best runs are and how hard they are and how to get there and where you can camp for them?" That would be a question to google for or check a guidebook. God forbid someone have to repeat information on an INFORMATIVE FORUM.
> 
> Can you see how "Camping heads up at Escalante" is a bit vague? Anyway, thanks for the clarification.
> 
> By the way, I'm not your bro, bra.


Someone from NY calling someone else pushy and elitist...huh?


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

mr. compassionate said:


> Someone from NY calling someone else pushy and elitist...huh?


You're so compassionate! Maybe we can start a brahlationship. Climbdenali and kevin can watch.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Dude I am in to watch, but all the meth I have been smoking has left me a little on the limp side of life. Let me clean up first. 

Who gives a rats ass if pot is legal, meth is where its at, and Joe and Tom do lines off hookers penises. (TOOL reference).

This sucks, I have to move back to the Fort where the "hardcore" thing to do is smoke some sticky icky and drink four homebrews. I like banging cougars while hopped up on god's gift to ********


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Just so we are clear that was a 1/4 stick of Jimmy Walker and it was rocket propelled. Not a flare, not a firework...dyn-o-mite!


----------

